# Terminal positiva serie paneles fotovoltaicos  a tierra fisica



## issac (Sep 18, 2017)

Creo que la pregunta les puede parecer obvia, que sucede sin en una serie de paneles fotovoltaicos ( fuente vcd) con voltaje entre positivo y negativo tengo 600 vcd....  Si tomo lectura con un multimetro entre el polo positivo de esa serie a una tierra fisica ( varilla clavada a tierra : 18 ohms)  me deberia marcar algun voltaje del polo positivo a tierra fisica y del polo negativo a tierra fisica ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

Si ninguno de los polos está referido a tierra , entonces ninguno debería medir nada contra tierra , salvo alguna fuga 

¿ 600 V no es demasiado ?


----------



## issac (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracias, por la respuesta !! ... NO.  Hay circuitos de 800 VCD



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si ninguno de los polos está referido a tierra , entonces ninguno debería medir nada contra tierra , salvo alguna fuga
> 
> ¿ 600 V no es demasiado ?


 
La pregunta es por en VCA entre una linea y una tierra física  hay diferencia de potencial ósea Voltaje ... Es  porque la fuente (transformador ) tiene una tierra física ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

Si , la empresa proveedora  conecta el neutro a tierra , por eso el vivo tiene tensión respecto de ella.


----------



## issac (Sep 18, 2017)

Tengo dos series, en cada una del polo positivo a tierra física hay 190(+-3) VCD y del negativo a tierra 18(+-3) VCD.... entre el positivo y negativo: 400(+-3) VCD, es indicio de fuga en el positivo ?. Tomo lectura de la misma tierra física.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , la empresa proveedora  conecta el neutro a tierra , por eso el vivo tiene tensión respecto de ella.



Tengo dos series, en cada una del polo positivo a tierra física hay 190(+-3) VCD y del negativo a tierra 18(+-3) VCD.... entre el positivo y negativo: 400(+-3) VCD, es indicio de fuga en el positivo ?. Tomo lectura de la misma tierra física.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

O sea que está puesto a tierra el negativo de ambas series . . .  y no es del todo buena la conexión , habría que echarle un par de kilos de sal de cocina y agua a la jabalina a ver si mejora.


----------



## issac (Sep 18, 2017)

dosmetros dijo:


> o sea que está puesto a tierra el negativo de ambas series . . .  Y no es del todo buena la conexión , habría que echarle un par de kilos de sal de cocina y agua a la jabalina a ver si mejora.





gracias nuevamente.  No deberia estar a tierra ninguno, al menos esa no es la intension, quizas alguna linea por error este aterrizada, eso es lo que cree?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

Si , eso parece estar pasando.


----------

